# tecumseh hm80-155169e need parts



## Jhowe (Jan 22, 2009)

I was trying to fix a 1979 toro 824 the magnets broke off the flywheel and damaged the coil housing i think its called the core & plate pn#30545 and Stator Assembly pn#30561B also need a new coil i cant seem to find the parts anywere they are all disscontinued if anyone here could help me out it would me much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your probably not going to have any luck finding new replacement parts as they were discontinued, and now with tecumseh going out of business alot more parts will be discontinued. Your best bet would be to find used replacement parts. Most small engine shops keep a pile or two of used parts. In fact my local dealer keeps a whole box of the parts you need just for your specific problem.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

you can get all the ignition stuff (coil, points and condensor) from Stens, they offer them


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> you can get all the ignition stuff (coil, points and condensor) from Stens, they offer them


he can also get genuine tecumseh oem condenser points etc. just got to know who to talk too


----------



## Jhowe (Jan 22, 2009)

It's kind of a shame i have to scrap this thing after restoring it over a couple parts i bought a new auger new gaskets and carb painted it put it all back together ran for a couple weeks then the magnets broke off. I have the condensor and found a coil and points they are easy to find oem or aftermarket thats not the problem i just need the 2 parts i listed above but i cant find them on ebay or anywere locally used or new.


----------



## trouts2 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you still have not found the 2 parts email me your engine number.

[email protected]


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Jhowe said:


> It's kind of a shame i have to scrap this thing after restoring it over a couple parts i bought a new auger new gaskets and carb painted it put it all back together ran for a couple weeks then the magnets broke off. I have the condensor and found a coil and points they are easy to find oem or aftermarket thats not the problem i just need the 2 parts i listed above but i cant find them on ebay or anywere locally used or new.


im trying to think would a used one work ?


----------



## Jhowe (Jan 22, 2009)

Why wouldnt a used one work ? does the part have to be new ?

I emailed you trouts2


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Jhowe said:


> I was trying to fix a 1979 toro 824 the magnets broke off the flywheel and damaged the coil housing i think its called the core & plate pn#30545 and Stator Assembly pn#30561B also need a new coil i cant seem to find the parts anywere they are all disscontinued if anyone here could help me out it would me much appreciated
> 
> Thanks


good news jhowe i was out n my shop and guess what i found the core and the housing part 30545


----------



## Jhowe (Jan 22, 2009)

That sounds great i will pm you.


----------

